# Confused do I hook up or not to hook up.



## Spadgar (Jan 19, 2014)

Am I pleased I found this site, I'm a bit confused re keeping the MH charged up while its idle, it may not be an issue but better to ask. The vans a hymer 504, I've turned off all the 12v inside and it's now sitting on our drive, should I keep it on hook up , get a different intelligent charger ( why ) to connect to vehicle battery, does this have any implication on the LB's , I'm sure this questions been asked a thousand times , searched for an answer , so I apologise if I'm repeating something , an idiot guide for me would be good  cheers John


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

These might help.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-587885.html#587885

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-217582.html#217582

Lots of other useful stuff in the same forum too.

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We keep ours hooked up on the drive although we do have a solar panel

It's worth considering how much power your alarm drains if you have no recharging mechanism and your van stands on the drive fo long periods

aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I never bother but don't have any alarms or anything else running of the LB.

You will find some do and some don't. Some run heaters as well


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If the Hymer has any current drain from an alarm etc, it will need to be on charge, same for the vehicle battery.

Note that the two systems are not always covered by the one charging system.

Peter


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I was born awkward. I leave mine on for a couple of days a month.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Depends a lot on how you use the van

if your prone to sudden weekends away then yes - so its ready to roll and you can pop heater on for an hour before you go and the fridge.

dont forget to take lead out though - sign on steering wheel

Phill


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Hymers usually have an Electrobloc unit which looks after all 12v electrics. The built in charger also trickle charges the vehicle battery. You could check this out by testing the voltage reading of the VB and then hook up to mains and re check VB - if voltage reading increases then you will know if a charge is going in. There are various setting on the Electrobloc, so follow intructions/manual.

I don't know what year your Hymer is. My first Hymer was a 2002 and in the 5 years that I had it (2005 - 2010) I rarely hooked it up during the winter when parked up on my drive - never had any problems with starting up. My latest Hymer (X250 instead of Jtd engine) after leaving about two weeks from getting it I went to start up and battery was flat. Initially thought that I had a duff VB but then, through this forum, found that the later engines have a drain on the VB when parked up. I then had to hook up to charge on a regular basis, until I fitted a solar panel. This looks after the VB and LB most of the time BUT in the winter the low sun is not sufficient to keep the batteries toppped up - so hook up now and again. Always keep an eye on the battery condition meters etc (earlier Hymer had needle gauge but later one digital readout) - or get tester.

DavidL


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I always hook up on drive and have a oil filled radiator on as well. 

Bob


----------



## Spadgar (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies and help I feel a bit more knowledgeable now , good site this , better than the KTM forum , John :wink:


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We use hook up once a week if not using the van, but sometimes we forget!

Never had a problem, though, but we don't have an alarm and we don't use heating unless we're in the van.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

The Electroblok charger is not designed to be left on permanently. I spoke to the company who make them so what I say is factnot hearsay.

I keep my van on hookup but remove the power lead from the Electroblok unit. I connect it up every few weeks to boost the batteries back up.


----------



## gavinskii (Dec 31, 2012)

Spadgar said:


> Thanks for all the replies and help I feel a bit more knowledgeable now , good site this , better than the KTM forum , John :wink:


Yeah, not so abusive in this parish.

What Katoom are you running - I've got a 690r enduro currently....


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I note what Jezport has to say but for the last several years I have left mine on hook-up.

May I just mention Mr Spadger how very welcome you are to this site.

During the winter when we may only make the occasional use of the van and it may sit for almost a month without being driven. I tend to run the engine for a short time every couple of weeks, usually when I move the van into a position where I can have better access to its garage.
As I said we leave it on charge and have either or both an oil filled radiator and warm air fan set at about 10c so that the van never gets cold/damp.
The water is always drained out in the winter months as advised, it only takes about 15 minutes to re-fill when we want to go out.
Having the heaters in the van allows me to work comfortably on any maintenance and cleaning that may be required.
If you have a good view of the sky and a largish solar panel fitted, the trickle from a weak winter sun should just about look after all of your batteries without a hook-up but I feel happy as I am.

Alan


----------



## Spadgar (Jan 19, 2014)

Jezport said:


> The Electroblok charger is not designed to be left on permanently. I spoke to the company who make them so what I say is factnot hearsay.
> 
> I keep my van on hookup but remove the power lead from the Electroblok unit. I connect it up every few weeks to boost the batteries back up.


forgive my ignorance , whats the power lead from electroblock ?


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Don't mention that KTM forum,been registered since the 3rd of January and still waiting on them activating my account,the .com site is far better.I bought and fitted kevxtx's o2 controller for my new Duke and what a difference it makes,much smoother at low revs.Told you this was a good site John.

T.


----------



## Spadgar (Jan 19, 2014)

gavinskii said:


> Spadgar said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the replies and help I feel a bit more knowledgeable now , good site this , better than the KTM forum , John :wink:
> ...


Weve got a 990 , third one which we always used for touring , bit of trails, then for wifeys 50th last year did a couple of days trail riding in wales with a guy called Craig Bounds and his partner, as a result of which we're hooked , bought me a s/h 450 exc and her a Freeride, hence move from a self build vito to big MH, altho at mo im hanging on to vito, theres not a lot of places to ride around here so plan to hitch lot to van and go explore. Also hence my ignorance I had a simple relay system to charge LB in Vito, bit of cold water and a sink / etc now we,re in luxury the phrase all the gear no idea springs to mind at minute


----------



## Spadgar (Jan 19, 2014)

bigtree said:


> Don't mention that KTM forum,been registered since the 3rd of January and still waiting on them activating my account,the .com site is far better.I bought and fitted kevxtx's o2 controller for my new Duke and what a difference it makes,much smoother at low revs.Told you this was a good site John.
> 
> T.


Great stuff think the 690 ideal tool for what your doing Trevor, the KTM forums canny to be honest, and the guys at eurotek are dead helpful, based in Richmond they advertise on the site


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

> forgive my ignorance , whats the power lead from electroblock ?


On my Elektroblok on the drivers door side is a large mains electric plug.

I hope that explains things.

Alan


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Spadgar said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > The Electroblok charger is not designed to be left on permanently. I spoke to the company who make them so what I say is factnot hearsay.
> ...


Its a figure of 8 mains power lead


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

rosalan said:


> I note what Jezport has to say but for the last several years I have left mine on hook-up.
> 
> May I just mention Mr Spadger how very welcome you are to this site.
> 
> ...


Its not what I say its what the manufacturer advises.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Spadgar said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > The Electroblok charger is not designed to be left on permanently. I spoke to the company who make them so what I say is factnot hearsay.
> ...


Its a figure of 8 mains power lead


----------

